# when should i feed my p's?



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

i was wondering when and how much should i feed my p's? i have (6) 3.5-4" rbps.. in a 60g tank.. and i just put in a dozen feeder fish yesterday.. and when i came back the next day.. they were all gone.. are they suppose to eat that much? how much should i be feeding these guys? thanks..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

First off.. what kind of Ps do you have??

First hand, the eatting habits that you've stated are of healthy Ps. If you did not already know, these guys are have very huge appetites (especially for growing Ps of the size you have), and would devour mostly anything weaker you put in the tank with them. So dont worry, their actions are natural!!









You should give them a steady feeding method. Try to have a daily routine (2wice, day/night), but not to over feed. This will also train your fish to know when food is close to being served and noticing their excitment when they see you.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I would go with shrimp or beefheart most all p's like these and they are cheap.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

1-2 times a day would be ideal for them now
variety is key :smile:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

My Caribas eat every single day and i have no problem with it...in fact is a good sign (healthy P) if they show to be hungry almost every time!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My six reds (4,5-7") eat once a day, usually salad shrimp (about 25-40 per session: depends), sometimes smelt, and once per week they get a handful of feeders to vent their agression...


----------



## kenshi4lyfe (Apr 19, 2003)

kewl.. thanks guys..


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

i feed my three (3-4inch) reds almost everyday. i feed them whenever they start attacking the oscar thats in the tank with them. no particular set time. always try to change the diet.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

yeah i feed my 3 rbp's 2 x day, noon and late evening, a combination of krill,b/worm, cockles and raw meat like chicken-just make sure itnot cooked/processed food-very bad for them.


----------

